# Vape King Fourways Grand opening



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/16)

​
*Join us for the Grand opening of the brand new Vape King Fourways Store!

From 10AM until late!

The first 50 People will get a free gift!

Amazing Specials on the day as well as a Cloud blowing Competition and Trick demonstrations!

The winner of the Cloud blowing competition will receive R2000.00 cash!

Meet the mix masters behind some of South Africa's top local brands such as Paulies, Orion, Rebel Lion and Blends of Distinction!

48 Hours before the opening, Vape King will be uploading a flyer with killer specials (expect up to 60% - 70% off) These specials will be limited quantities so be there early to ensure you get yours*​
[RSVP=23883]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

BuzzGlo - 1
Crittilian23 - 1
Dr Phil - 3
DrSirus-88 - 2
Feliks Karp - 2
Forfcuksakes - 1
G-Step - 1
Gizmo - 6
Justin Pattrick - 2
Kiki_bear - 1
LYNN - 1
Ollie - 1
PeterHarris - 1 - _this should be automatic for me by now...._
PsyCLown - 4
shaunnadan - 1 - _i'm coming to win the random prize _
Silent Echo - 3
Silver - 1 - _Party time_
Stroodlepuff - 1
TheLongTwitch - 1
WARMACHINE - 1 - _VK events are always great, and beer next door is a win !!!!!_

Total: 35

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Silver (30/5/16)

Looks awesome @Stroodlepuff 
What time on the 11th of June?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/16)

Silver said:


> Looks awesome @Stroodlepuff
> What time on the 11th of June?


10AM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (30/5/16)

At work that day


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/16)

Silver said:


> Looks awesome @Stroodlepuff
> What time on the 11th of June?


 
10AM, I edited the OP



zadiac said:


> At work that day



Awww what a pity, would have been great to have you there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/5/16)

zadiac said:


> At work that day



Its till late so shoot through after


----------



## zadiac (30/5/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 10AM, I edited the OP
> 
> 
> 
> Awww what a pity, would have been great to have you there





Clouds4Days said:


> Its till late so shoot through after



Unfortunately I work until 6pm and then have to head home. Have to get up at 3am next morning, so no play time really. Will come by one day when I have time.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/6/16)

We're excited...here's a sneak peek...







OK ok kidding...here:






No wait that's some of the staff celebrating....


Here you go






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 56389



WOOOT!!! Rob you never let us down.. A true Legend and a great friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/6/16)

Aaaah yeah ! 

@Rob Fisher is coming to town

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/16)

@Rob Fisher - so happy you are coming up for the VK shop opening !!


You are always welcome
We will roll out the red carpet for you Skipper!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/16)

Sneak peek

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> Sneak peek
> View attachment 56413



Looking cool @Gizmo

Hey, Thats @Ollie !
Howzit @Ollie!
PS - your coil you built me is still going like a boeing. Hehe

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/6/16)

We have 157 confirmed on Facebook. Come on forum peeps  Would love to see you there. As for the specials on the day it will be something you have never seen before.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (3/6/16)

@Stroodlepuff , I demand that you change the date to a day that I can attend!  

The FOMO is strong with this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/16)

zadiac said:


> @Stroodlepuff , I demand that you change the date to a day that I can attend!
> 
> The FOMO is strong with this one


Totally! I might be there the weekend _after_ this all goes down 

@Stroodlepuff please put my prize aside, I'll get it from you later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/16)

zadiac said:


> @Stroodlepuff , I demand that you change the date to a day that I can attend!
> 
> The FOMO is strong with this one





BumbleBee said:


> Totally! I might be there the weekend _after_ this all goes down
> 
> @Stroodlepuff please put my prize aside, I'll get it from you later



Wish we could guys! Hey maybe we will have a second opening the week after

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Wish we could guys! Hey maybe we will have a second opening the week after


Now this sounds like a great idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/6/16)




----------



## Gizmo (4/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 56531



Try again pretty please


----------



## Gizmo (9/6/16)

Who is ready for some insane grand opening specials?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (9/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> Who is ready for some insane grand opening specials?



Can't wait. I was born ready for this


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/6/16)

been refreshing this page all morning

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/6/16)

One hour early! Here are the specials. Remember this is only for walk in customers that attend the new Fourways shop opening on 11th of June 2016!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/6/16)

@Silent Echo here they are

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/6/16)

Nice, very nice. That poor little centre, is not going know what to do with all us vapers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil (9/6/16)

fantastic specials

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (9/6/16)

Nice! I personally was hoping for a few more juice specials but these are still great prices regardless!


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/6/16)

Dr Phil said:


> fantastic specials


----------



## Silent Echo (9/6/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Silent Echo here they are



Thank you  Great specials.


----------



## Silver (11/6/16)

My goodness. Big queues before the opening. 

What a vibe

What a successful opening. 

Congrats @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. Lovely

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/6/16)

Very nice Grand Opening
Congratulations @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 





And was also great meeting @Rob Fisher 
Wish you many happy vaping days Vape King Team.
Vape on....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/6/16)

Major coil building in preparation for the cloud blowing comp

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/6/16)

New shop is very sexy and slick. Well done guys. I came late to "miss the crowds" and it was still bustling and busy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (11/6/16)

Absolutely brilliant day out. Beautiful shop, great vibe, fun competitions. AMAZING SPECIALS. 

And always good to see and chat too @Silver and @Rob Fisher. 

Thanks for an epic day @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silent Echo (12/6/16)

It was great meeting a few regulars, especially @Rob Fisher and @Silver. The specials were awesome and so was the croud. Well done to the Vape King team. I managed to pick up a few goodies

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (12/6/16)

Was great to see you again @DrSirus-88 and @Silent Echo 
And so many other folk too - @Keith Milton your coils were epic. I could not believe that quad coil you built

Obviously, super to see the whole Vape King crew and such a great opening day for you guys.

But also just to see so many familiar faces from the forum was such fun.
@cam, @Cybermoo and many more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/6/16)

Here is that coil from @Keith Milton.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/16)

On behalf of myself, @Gizmo and the rest of the Vape King crew I just want to say thank you for the amazing turnout and support in form of messages, posts etc for our launch yesterday!

The vaping community is truly one to behold and together we are a force to be reckoned with!

You guys are all legends!

I will do a full post on the day in a little while but for now I just need to say wow, there are no other words to describe it other than that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Gizmo (12/6/16)

Thank you to all that attending Fourways Launch. Here is a little video I put together of the festivities in case you missed out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/16)

Wow what an insane launch! Epic happening! @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff and the Vape King Team really pulled out all the stops... was really glad I made the trip up to see the opening!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/16)

Ok now that I have fully replenished my energy I can do my proper thank you post 

First things first, I got to the shop shortly after 6am, and there was already a queue of early comers who had been there since 3am waiting for the store opening at 10am 



The Vape King staff from the Fourways, Bellairs and Parkwood branches made the shop rather foggy before we opened 



By the time we opened the doors at 9:45 the crowds were huge and ready to come in! The queue was so long we had to open early!





And the crowds were there for most of the day too! I have never been so busy in my life, not even VapeCon 2015 was as busy as this launch for us! I am totally blown away at the support we had!





I dont really have the words to thank everyone for their support as I really am that blown away! I Cannot thank everyone enough for making the launch successful, this particular store out of all of them means the most to us so the fact that the launch was a success says everything for the future of Vape King!

A few special thank you's need to go out though. To @Rob Fisher for travelling up from Durban to be with us, he drove up after his plane had to turn back to Durban, that kind of dedication and friendship means everything in the world!

Munched Bakery, they are not on the forum but they were responsible for the platters on the day, which got gobbled up super fast!

@Satans_Stick for taking control of the Vape King Instagram account for the day and posting like a champion!

@Silver for always being there to support us and all the other vendors on this forum!

@shaunnadan for also always being there to help

@PeterHarris for coming early to help as always!

Gavin Poon (I am not sure if he is on the forum) for his awesome trick demonstration

And of course our amazing staff! @Ollie , @Rowan Francis , @Nibbler , @Dr_phil, Sean and the Parkwood crew!

There are alot more pictures and videos on our instagram that were taken and posted throughout the day, so head on over to https://www.instagram.com/vapekingsa/ to have a look!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/6/16)

Was good fun all, congratulations on your new home! 

@Rob Fisher & @Clouds4Days was great finally meeting you!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/6/16)

Always good fun at VapeKing. Congrats to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff Great shop, it's a winner 

@Rob Fisher now I know who's car had the ZN custom plates. You're a legend !!!!

@Silver Great chat about VapeCon, good luck, sounds like it is going be EPIC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Always good fun at VapeKing. Congrats to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff Great shop, it's a winner
> 
> @Rob Fisher now I know who's car had the ZN custom plates. You're a legend !!!!
> 
> @Silver Great chat about VapeCon, good luck, sounds like it is going be EPIC.



Many thanks @WARMACHINE 
It was great chatting and I appreciate the support! 
Lets hope the sound systems at VapeCon can cope with all the peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> One hour early! Here are the specials. Remember this is only for walk in customers that attend the new Fourways shop opening on 11th of June 2016!
> 
> View attachment 57096
> 
> ...



Damn - I didn't see the World Wonders R90 juice special - so I missed it - Lol
Would have taken some...
I snooze I lose...


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Superb video @Gizmo!
Lovely post @Stroodlepuff 
The VK team did a great thing on Saturday! 
Wishing you guys all the best for the shop in the future...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/6/16)

Just popped past and wow the place is looking awesome!!!
Congrats guys and all the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/16)

ShaneW said:


> Just popped past and wow the place is looking awesome!!!
> Congrats guys and all the best



You in our part of the world @ShaneW!
Nice!


----------



## ShaneW (14/6/16)

Silver said:


> You in our part of the world @ShaneW!
> Nice!



Yeah just for the day for a meeting fly out at 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/6/16)

ShaneW said:


> Just popped past and wow the place is looking awesome!!!
> Congrats guys and all the best



Thanks Shane  Was awesome to see you bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/6/16)

Oh the FOMO gave me stomach aches. I nearly died. Don't do this to me again!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silent Echo (14/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Hi Ho @Silver, @Gizmo and I just before the opening of the Flagship Branch! What a JOL that day was!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vapermort (27/6/16)

HEY Im in a video!!!!! rather late than never, but thank you to all from Vape King and the sponsors of the amazing prize for the cloud comp, what an honor!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

